# southeast michigan - FS: Whelen Mini Liberty



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i have a 22" whelen liberty all amber still wrapped in factory plastic all original and mint shape still have tags and box $400.00 more info contact chuck 313 304 2340 not on here much until winter time .. thanks ..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Is that a pattern selector module that comes with it?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah you have to open it up and tap white wire on pos side on battery


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

wow brand new in the box light never been used EVER !!! lol


----------

